# Photos from The Piney Chapel Farm Heritage show



## Bamabww

Usually held the first weekend in August. Always has a good turnout and lots of good tractors. Some guy has an all foot / hand powered machine shop set up in the back of a semi-trailer that is very interesting as well. Enjoy.


----------



## Bamabww

Second group just as pretty:


----------



## Bamabww

More from Piney Chapel:


----------



## Bamabww

Another set of pretty tractors:


----------



## Bamabww

Just a few more please:


----------



## Bamabww

Bear with me please:


----------



## Bamabww

Even more tractors etc:


----------



## Bamabww

Just a few more:


----------



## Bamabww

Next to last batch:


----------



## Bamabww

The last group, thanks for your patience:


----------



## Thomas

Thats good way enjoy relaxing afternoon...lots good memories setting summer sun there.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jhngardner367

COOL PICS,BAMABWW ! Lots of old machines that I haven't seen sinc I was a kid!


----------



## smalltowntom

I was surprised that a show in the south didn't have any doodlebug tractors.

Tom


----------



## TonyH

Before the dummying up of America.. No Alarms, no Shields or guards just raw, machine
Very interseting


----------



## farmertim

I really liked the Minneapolis Moline, it is almost the same colour as my Chamberlain, looks to be just as solid too, tremendous pictures, thanks for posting them
Cheers


----------



## Mikeburg

Thanks for the pictures, I liked the machine tools that preceded the ones that I have.


----------



## rubberfish

Thanks Bamabww for all the tractor porn. 

Great pics. Thanks for posting 'em up.


----------



## JDfan

Nice pictures


----------

